# 12 guage Question



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I am thinking about getting into reloading and I was at cabelas the other day looking at reloading equipment, and I asked the guy if there was a reloader that I can reload 2 3/4" 3" and 3 1/2" with, and he said Um...Im not sure, I know someone in hear can tell me! Thanks


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, the answer is both yes and no.
The only progressive press that I am familiar with is a MEC 650. It can be adjusted to load all three lengths. I only load for 2.75" shells. As I understand it, different length hulls would require separate conversion kits. So it can be done.
I believe RCBS's Grand Progressive can load all three.
If you are not going to load a high volume of shells - maybe only a few boxes to test and to hunt with - RCBS sells a set of dies, very much like large rifle dies, that fit into a press like their Rockchucker. That die set can be adjusted to load 3.5" shells.
Pete


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Pete


----------

